# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كيف أقرأ كتاب البداية و النهاية لابن كثير ؟

## ناطق

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .

كيف أقرأ كتاب ابن كثير " البداية و النهاية " ؟ حيث إني بدأت بقراءته منذ أسبوع بمعدل 7 إلى 10 ساعات في اليوم و لم أكد أنتهي من المجلد الأول ! 

أظن أن هذا غير طبيعي !؟

أرجو الإفادة و شكراً .

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب ماتع ليس له نظير.
تابع القراءة بنفس معدلك هذا، وبنفس الأسلوب. ربما يأخذ منك بعض الوقت حتى تنتهي منه.
والكتاب كما لا يخفاك شامل لأشياء عديدة.. منها قصص الأنبياء والأمم.. ومنه السيرة وأحوال النهاية والأشراط وغير ذلك.
فاصبر وواصل.. نفع الله بك.

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تنسى تقيد الفوائد والأمور المهمة .

----------


## اوس عبيدات

7-10 ساعات في اليوم !! لو صرفتها على فتح الباري أو مجموع الفتاوى لكان أنفع ولا يقولن قائل أني أقلل من مكانة البداية والنهاية لكن الكتاب طويل حقا قرأت أنا المجلد الأول منه وقراءته على وضعه الحالي لا يفيد إلا من عنده علم بالرواية فالكتاب ما زال يعوزه جهد كبير لنتقيته وتصفيته وتلخيصه إن أمكن ولا أرى أية أيايدي تمتد إليه والله المستعان

----------


## ناطق

أسامة : أفهم من كلامك أن هذا طبيعي ،و الحمدلله . 

أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي : جزاك الله خير على النصيحة ، و سأعمل بها إن شاء الله .

اوس عبيدات : شكراً على النصيحة ، لكن أنا تخصصي ليس حتى في كلية الشريعة ، تخصصي في الهندسة و تعرف الكتب العربية في مثل هذا المجال قليلة ، فقلت أعرف تاريخ الإسلام على الأقل و أستفيد من قول الشاعر : 
 اقرأو التاريخ إذ فيه العبر *** ظل قوم ليس يدرون الخبر

و خاصة أن الفترة الحالية عطلة 7 ساعات ليست بكثيرة على كتاب .

----------

